# Views while working



## Sir Mixalot




----------



## MAD Renovations

Sir Mixalot said:


>


Dam you guys.... All I see is other houses. I live in a fish bowl!!


----------



## App-ironworks

I'll be working here in a few weeks.








On this building. 2 story, 25 sq ft, literally 2 steps from the building to falling in the river.


----------



## Sir Mixalot




----------



## loneframer

Ocean City NJ


----------



## loneframer

20+ years of working near the water. Some days, you never even look. Other days, you can't stop.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAH

Does this count? LOL

I'm a semi pro photographer at times and was on the job taking pictures at a resort.


----------



## Hardly Working

This was my view last summer from their upper deck. Soon it will be the dock. We've done the Mst. Bed & Bath, Kitchen, Family Rm.

The guy that owns the place is in his 65+ range and fly's on a regular basis. Built his own Float plane from scratch. Not bad for a guy pushing 70.

Banking flight time by doing side work during our off time from the job.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHc5U7VPnmU&feature=related


----------



## Gus Dering

I measured for some cabinets a couple days ago at this place.


----------



## Resta

It's already my view for 5 weeks and will be for 10 weeks more.
NYC


----------



## nikstar

some amazing views guys, very jealous, currently stuck looking out ontoa very dreary day in bournemouth, but at least i'm near the sea!!!


----------



## Resta

Storm chasers...


----------



## woodworkbykirk

with my current gig theirs plenty of scenery, im working at one of the universities... the work i do isnt anything to take photos of. nothing like what im use to. the architecture isnt anything special either... its whats walking around... id post pics but id get in a ton of doo doo if i even take any...:whistling


----------



## woodbutchr

A roofing job I did a few years back, a very "puckering" experience! :blink:


----------



## fast fred

This was last summer. A deck repair gig. Got one right now that isn't too bad but you lose points because the view is from in town, not outside of town. 9 out of ten jobs have some kind of crappy view like this.


----------



## Mitch M

Atlantic Beach NC Just finished last weekend. Been there for most of the last month.

It is a clients house. He even let me stay there.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's a video of a Space shuttle launch from a customers roof in Merritt Island, Florida. To bad it was so cloudy it would have been a much better video. Because I had the perfect vantage point, roughly 5 miles from the launch pad.:thumbup:


----------



## App-ironworks

Here's my current gig. 

The Commute.
















The [riverside] job site







You thought I was kidding when I said riverside, didn't you? I wasn't.








The views.


----------



## CO762

slickshift said:


> Job on Cape Cod Bay:


Pretty water. I never thought the water would be clear like that up there for some reason.  Probably because of the kennedys or something.
Nice none the less.


----------



## Acres

> Pretty water. I never thought the water would be clear like that up there for some reason. Probably because of the kennedys or something.
> Nice none the less.
> 07-30-2011 03:51 PM



Its really not, might have been because of the shallows, tide flats. Bay water/side is mehhh. Was in the bay swimming twice today- 84+ degree day, 8 degree water.


----------



## Resta

City....


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Resta said:


> City....


Which Armory is that, Resta?


----------



## Resta

That’s Park Avenue armory, between 66 & 67 Str. Gothic revival stile; build in 1880 …huge space…


----------



## MALCO.New.York

By Hunter College... I was not sure. Been many years since I have been in that neighborhood.

Thanks


----------



## elementbldrs

Here's current job. Mt Hood in the distance overlooking the Columbia River, The evening shot is to the south looking out over Portland.


----------



## Resta

View just amazing..


----------



## Resta

From duplex 24-25 floor..open floor space...


----------



## Resta

So...pictures more then is necessary..


----------



## Sir Mixalot

What a view Resta!:thumbup:


----------



## dom-mas

the taxis look like a bunch of bees in a hive doing their weird dance.


Maybe that's just me tho


----------



## loneframer

Inland waterway, Ocean City, NJ. And across the lagoon in 3rd pic...One I framed 10 years ago:clap:


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Longboat Key, FL. The beginnings of tropical storm Debby from last week.








Condo interior I'm tearing out and rebuilding.


----------



## Resta

There is no view but there is location/location/location


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Melbourne Beach, Florida.


----------



## Resta

I think everyone knows this place.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

The Plaza ....Oak Bar and the finest robes you could possibly steal.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Bergdorf-Goodman across the street and...is FAO Schwartz still across 5th?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Last job I did in the city. Went back last year to do my Aunt's loft on 22nd betw. Broad and Park.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Left it all for these views.


----------



## Resta

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> The Plaza ....Oak Bar and the finest robes you could possibly steal.





BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Bergdorf-Goodman across the street and...is FAO Schwartz still across 5th?


You are absolutely right sir


----------



## Sabagley

Unless you want pictures of sagebrush and sand, these are my best job site pics.


----------



## RCCIdaho

Some bison grazing by the jobsite. There were only a few when I took these pics, but the other morning they were hazing them back into the park and there must of been 300 or so that ran by


----------



## kookoomouse

Brock said:


> View attachment 8854
> 
> 
> I did a little painting job for this gal today. She wanted to be in the picture.


Thanks Brock!

I thinks she stepped on something.. :no: :laughing:


----------



## Okiecontractor

Hole 5 on the golf course.


----------



## Big Shoe

Spent yesterday afternoon loading up tools and materials for this job. Drove over last night. Can stay in 9th floor condo while I'm doing the work this week 
Marco Island , Florida West coast. 

Lost a nice fish this morning. Looked like a feisty 3 pound Spotted Sea Trout.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Big Shoe said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon loading up tools and materials for this job. Drove over last night. Can stay in 9th floor condo while I'm doing the work this week
> Marco Island , Florida West coast.
> 
> Lost a nice fish this morning. Looked like a feisty 3 pound Spotted Sea Trout.


Nice! Marco Island is a cool town.


----------



## ryan313

The view from a roof of a house I was painting last weekend.


----------



## Deckhead

Big Shoe said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon loading up tools and materials for this job. Drove over last night. Can stay in 9th floor condo while I'm doing the work this week
> Marco Island , Florida West coast.
> 
> Lost a nice fish this morning. Looked like a feisty 3 pound Spotted Sea Trout.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93271


Family does Marco island every year for annual cattlemans association banquet. Good time, good place.


----------



## Big Shoe

Deckhead said:


> Family does Marco island every year for annual cattlemans association banquet. Good time, good place.


Yes it is!


----------



## Deckhead

Here's one not from work well kind of is... it's actually about 75 miles due west of my last job on casey key.



Here's the view from that job



And the dolphins that play there


----------



## Rich D.

Deckhead said:


> Here's one not from work well kind of is... it's actually about 75 miles due west of my last job on casey key.
> 
> http://s888.photobucket.com/user/groupershooter/media/DSC_1298.jpg.html
> 
> Here's the view from that job
> 
> http://s888.photobucket.com/user/groupershooter/media/WP_000061_zpsc59510b3.jpg.html
> 
> And the dolphins that play there
> 
> http://s888.photobucket.com/user/gr...c-45d3-8922-201e3fbbbeb9_zps012714f3.jpg.html


See you in july/August :laughing:


----------



## rotarex

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...-tallest-crane-operator-shares-151601301.html

This guy got the most views not the best just the most


----------



## Contractor Joe

Sir Mixalot said:


> On Monday, as I was perched on a roof working. I looked out @ the view. And thought, What a nice view. So I took a picture of it. Later on that day I thought I bet some of the people on this forum probably get some pretty good views @ there job locations too. *So lets see some pictures of your spectacular views while working.*
> 
> Monday's job overlooking the Indian River Lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this one from today @ the hotel I'm working @ overlloking the Atlantic ocean.


That was a great pic sure wish I was there this time of year.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So I'm working in a high school now but here's some shots I peeled off on the way to work:jester:
As you will see the starts at the HD, in the second pic the person on the right with long hair works there and I've offten wondered what rest room *He* uses:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Some more and the first one is a shot of the valley they shot Jurassic Park in. And the second and third one shows that you don't need money to live on the beach here in Hawaii :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

One more time:jester:


----------



## Deckhead

If I was you I'd quit the whole work thing because id stop and stare all day everyday, you've got it all, water, waves, and mountains:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Deckhead said:


> If I was you I'd quit the whole work thing because id stop and stare all day everyday, you've got it all, water, waves, and mountains:thumbup:


Yes it is just amazing:thumbsup: I was raised on the other side of the state from you where every thing is soooo hot and flat. A bit more south from you in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Big Shoe

Nice pics Randy.

Doing a trip to your island this September. That's the plan at this time anyway. My youngest is flying over in five days.


----------



## RCCIdaho

We are framing the sub floor and roof on this project. Going to be a log home, so some other guys are stacking those. 

Dumped some rain on us today, had to retreat to the trailer!


----------



## Rich D.

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Waoooo what a moment,,,I don't think so:no:
> 
> On what list is it:blink:
> Not this one http://www.travelchannel.com/interests/beaches/articles/top-10-us-beaches
> Or this one http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/12/travel/best-beach-towns


I guess this one 

http://www.drbeach.org/top10beaches.htm

:laughing:

Yet a random listing dont mean much...

Looks like its not #1 any longer. (Thankgod)


----------



## Deckhead

:laughing: DWB, they strike a nerve or something? Its a nice beach for people watching and the sand is crushed quartz shipped and dredged in, wouldn't normally be that soft. Its every other year its ranked in the top 10. Personally I like the private beaches off my customers houses, I'll post one next week from a re-seal.

Rich haven't gotten down there yet.


----------



## Rich D.

Deckhead said:


> Rich haven't gotten down there yet.


No biggie... The lady wanted to go to disney for the day, so im down in orlando


----------



## kiteman

It's 9:30 and it looks like break time! An early lunch and then I think we'll go back about 11:30.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

These views are from a large estate drywall and painting project I'm doing in Merritt Island, Florida. 
The last two photos are looking across the Indian River Lagoon over to Port Canaveral and the Disney cruise ship.


----------



## dom-mas

Wow!! is that a cruise ship or a danged star destroyer


----------



## Sir Mixalot

dom-mas said:


> Wow!! is that a cruise ship or a danged star destroyer


Yeah the Disney Dream cruise ship is huge! 


> The Disney Dream is the majestic third ship in the Disney Cruise Line fleet. Boasting 14 towering decks, a ship length of 1,115 feet and a maximum width of 125 feet, the 130,000-ton vessel includes 1,250 staterooms and has the capacity to comfortably accommodate 4,000 passengers—along with the over 1,458 Crew Members who tend to the needs of every cruise Guest each and every day.


http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/dream/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm working in a top secret undisclosed location :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Sir Mixalot said:


> These views are from a large estate drywall and painting project I'm doing in Merritt Island, Florida.
> The last two photos are looking across the Indian River Lagoon over to Port Canaveral and the Disney cruise ship.


I took my family on that ship to the Caribbean.

Edit: I was just corrected by my wife we were on the Disney Magic.


----------



## Brutus

If you squint, you can see England! :laughing:


----------



## jamestrd

My view a couple weeks ago..


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Brutus said:


> [Nice scenic picture]
> If you squint, you can see England! :laughing:


If you squint you can see the crack pipes. We've been doing a job at night in an office one block from Union Square. Limos by day, crack party by night.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

CarpenterSFO said:


> If you squint you can see the crack pipes. We've been doing a job at night in an office one block from Union Square. Limos by day, crack party by night.


 That place needs a dumpster.


----------



## Deckhead

Sir Mixalot said:


> That place is a dumpster.


Fixed it for you


----------



## C2projects

This is my view today while working. Putting in new exterior doors for a disabled client.


----------



## fugsly

Gotta love where I get to work:thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

I'm still at the same place that I posted the pic of a few posts up there.

Saw 3 dolphins (at least I think they were) today while I was having lunch. They were coming out of the water just enough to see the dorsal fin. Couldn't get a pic, they were on the other side of the arm, about 200-300 feet away. But still. Pretty darn cool.


----------



## fugsly

In all reality this was the best view I have ever had on a jobsite


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm still on the same undisclosed top secret location:blink:


----------



## elementbldrs

Current site. Market st. San Francisco. See the bay in one direction, strip club out front, and tower cranes in every direction as far as the eye can see. Big building is cranking here.


----------



## C2projects

Californiadecks said:


> We're not allowed to have less then a 2' ripper of ply at the ridge without solid blocking out here.



I still need to add ridge blocks.


----------



## dom-mas

Was that not the house 2 down...the one not yet sided?


----------



## C2projects

dom-mas said:


> Was that not the house 2 down...the one not yet sided?


No it was about a mile away. Pic kinda looks closer than it is.


----------



## RCCIdaho

From the south side of Henry's Lake in Island Park, ID


----------



## bytor

From a chimney we recently completed in the Muskoka Lakes region, Ontario, Canada;


----------



## Robie

This is not a view I'm ever going to have but it's from some workers replacing an antenna on the John Hancock building.
I even have a hard time watching it.

Nice view though....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpXL_QaK17E


----------



## Directfinish

slickshift said:


> Job on Cape Cod Bay:


Nice pictures I live wareham


----------



## Resta

Lying on the balcony Friday evening...except last one


----------



## JR Shepstone

Robie said:


> This is not a view I'm ever going to have but it's from some workers replacing an antenna on the John Hancock building. I even have a hard time watching it. Nice view though.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpXL_QaK17E


I think I peed a little right at the end when his glove made the scratching sound.


----------



## Big Shoe

This is the way to start my week. First thing I'll do is grab my fishing pole and see if there are any keeper Snook out there.


----------



## Rich D.

Where is that big shoe?


----------



## Big Shoe

St Lucie river. East coast Florida. About 7 miles from inlet. 
No snook. It was low tide.


----------



## Zach_D

I love this jobsite because of the lake in the morning.


----------



## JT Wood

This is my view today.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

JT Wood said:


> This is my view today.


 You skipped Fall and it's Winter now...:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

JT Wood said:


> This is my view today.


That's insane. Keep it up there.


----------



## blacktop

JR Shepstone said:


> That's insane. Keep it up there.


Agreed!!


----------



## JT Wood

Just don't tell me about global warming. I'm producing as much Carbon dioxide as I can but it seems like I'm losing :laughing:


I didn't even get the pool put away yet. It's supposed to be in the 70's later this week at least.


----------



## dprimc

The view from the Cessna I took to the San Juan Islands this morning. Bid a couple of jobs including decorative concrete flooring for a custom home being framed on Brown Island. It is just to the left of the bottom dock in the center of the pic.


----------



## brickhook

My view last week.....


----------



## Kowboy

Paul:

I hope you don't mind my saying so, but your boat dock needs a bit of work.

Joe


----------



## kiteman

On their way out for evening feeding


----------



## kiteman

On their way out for evening feeding.


----------



## kiteman

Returning from the morning feed.


----------



## kiteman

5 eagles


----------



## Sir Mixalot

kiteman said:


> 5 eagles
> View attachment 123111


So cool! :thumbup:
We might just have to start calling you birdman instead of kiteman. :laughing:


----------



## Sunset Designs

My view


----------



## 1985gt

A few views from awhile ago.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Been doing a lot of work at a private estate with an empty beach. :thumbsup:

East:









North:









South:


----------



## slowsol

*Views While Working*

Wow. That is amazing.

I just make myself feel better about it by saying things like, "It's too humid there. I like seasons." And then I go shovel my driveway and contemplate suicide.


----------



## Hardly Working

From a condo we are at in Seattle


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's mine today. Gotta love the Midwest grays.


----------



## Schmidt & Co

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's mine today. Gotta love the Midwest grays.


I'm sick of it. Can't wait for spring and some sun.


----------



## elementbldrs

Things gettin busy in the city!


----------



## Robie

I take care of some summer homes. Here is the view from one in Broadkill Beach, DE
One of many tributaries off the bay...


----------



## Texas Wax

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's mine today. Gotta love the Midwest grays.



Just the thought of another month or two after 3 months or so, even now in Texas...


Tho the glorious magical wonderfully monumental day in spring when it's 65 sunny and a soft breeze is a good reason for hope, until then carry on without me :thumbup:


----------



## C2projects

View this morning while finishing the roof


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Beautiful! :thumbup1:


----------



## Calidecks

C2projects said:


> View this morning while finishing the roof


That top piece of ridge ply isn't more then 2 feet is it? Just Kidding :laughing: nice view, looks peaceful.


----------



## J-D

Finally some scenery


----------



## andy.ahrens.7

here's mine from today, house on an island. 10 minute atv ride over the ice to get there


----------



## blacktop

I'm at the foot hills j-d.


----------



## gfourth

Downtown San Diego and the Coronado bridge... I must disclose though, I was only delivering a couple columns for a deck.


----------



## Hardly Working

Loved living in San Diego. My view today isn't as good as yours. I get the Russian Embassy. Going to let my dog chit on Russian soil today.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jealous? Clubs as tools today.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

That's better.


----------



## Holtman

Nice 11 acre lot in the middle of the city


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Spring is in the air.


----------



## TNTRenovate

ScipioAfricanus said:


> That's better.


The app won't let me do that


----------



## roofer up north

Muskoka


----------



## StrongTower

Good view of Spokane Valley, WA. Almost can see Canada, little hazy. Wouldn't recommend getting up here in the winter time...


----------



## Sabagley

StrongTower said:


> Good view of Spokane Valley, WA. Almost can see Canada, little hazy. Wouldn't recommend getting up here in the winter time...
> View attachment 185210


Here's one from the other side of Spokane.


----------



## EthanB

Storm coming in off the ocean.


----------



## mnld

Storm coming off the prairie.


----------



## Calidecks

mnld said:


> Storm coming off the prairie.


Gnarly!


----------



## RiverBG

StrongTower said:


> Good view of Spokane Valley, WA. Almost can see Canada, little hazy. Wouldn't recommend getting up here in the winter time...
> View attachment 185210



I grew up in Bonners Ferry, beautiful part of the world!


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Fairly typical San Francisco morning commute over one of the hills, then the view just a few steps from the door of a current project.


----------



## jb4211

CarpenterSFO said:


> Fairly typical San Francisco morning commute over one of the hills, then the view just a few steps from the door of a current project.


That's a pretty colorful flag.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

jb4211 said:


> That's a pretty colorful flag.


Yes it is.


----------



## elementbldrs

That time of year in the city. I'm over in the Marina on Lombard. So glad to get out of downtown for awhile.


----------



## NYC_Line7




----------



## NYC_Line7




----------



## Tinstaafl

NYC_Line7 said:


>


Great shot, but we're supposed to be able to see your shoes. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Not a bad view. Nice deck too!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

blacktop said:


> Not a bad view. Nice deck too!!


Looks peaceful...:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

NYC_Line7 said:


>


Great shot! :clap:


----------



## asevereid

Starting a garage out town a ways.


----------



## dom-mas

blacktop said:


> Not a bad view. Nice deck too!!


That's my kind of job. Love it


----------



## blacktop

dom-mas said:


> That's my kind of job. Love it


It's a brown bagger ! The nearest gas station is 20 minutes away . 

I've been there two weeks with another two weeks to go.. I'm getting a little tired of the view on the inside!:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

At least no one will care if you work in your undies


----------



## C2projects

Been working out on a acreage has some great views


----------



## JT Wood

Did you buy a lift?


----------



## C2projects

JT Wood said:


> Did you buy a lift?


No it's Jon's the guy I'm working with.


----------



## C2projects

Anyone seen twister lately?


----------



## kiteman

Time to gtfo!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Nice! Watch out for flying cows. :laughing:


----------



## C2projects

kiteman said:


> Time to gtfo!


Hah that was our only way out


----------



## TxElectrician

C2projects said:


> Anyone seen twister lately?


Hope you have already been paid


----------



## rrk

NYC Freedom Tower


----------



## blacktop

Same old view !!


----------



## jb4211

mnld said:


> Today's job. Painting Church gables.


Mike can you give me some info on that towable high reach


----------



## mnld

jb4211 said:


> Mike can you give me some info on that towable high reach


Biljax 45' reaches 50' platform height with the jib, 440 lb platform limit and ranges out 28' from pivot. Nicest towable lift I've ever used. Oh and when you get that sucker all the way up you know it.


----------



## blacktop

BradingCon said:


> Blacktop I like you man, but your views while working pics suck! Haha


......:thumbup:


----------



## CGFROOFER

Mel.Bch Fl.


----------



## Resta

Last week view..


----------



## Resta

Current place. We a closed for tomorrow and Friday. Who recognize the area?


----------



## blacktop

....:thumbsup:


----------



## BCampbell

Doing a job in n myrtle beach


----------



## Inner10

blacktop said:


> ....:thumbsup:


Dirt looks like PEI.


----------



## Sir Mixalot




----------



## blacktop

Another tract !!


----------



## blacktop

Inner10 said:


> Dirt looks like PEI.


PEI? :blink:


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> Another tract !!


Things look really wet, do they have a broken sprinkler?


----------



## Inner10

blacktop said:


> PEI? :blink:


Place with red dirt.


----------



## blacktop

Californiadecks said:


> Things look really wet, do they have a broken sprinkler?


That was last Thursday ! You should see it now!! 

We could drop Virginia on you tonight... and you wouldn't see another wild fire for many years!!


----------



## blacktop

Inner10 said:


> Place with red dirt.


Yeah! We got clay!!


----------



## shanewreckd

One from maybe 2 weeks ago, when the leaves were really starting to go.









And a couple from yesterday, nice fall sunrise and a bit frosty out. Already down to -3C


----------



## mnld

blacktop said:


> Another tract !!


Aren't you tired of that floor plan yet? I did one floor plan for a builder for three years. Probably 10 or 11 houses. I can still see then in my sleep!


----------



## blacktop

mnld said:


> Aren't you tired of that floor plan yet? I did one floor plan for a builder for three years. Probably 10 or 11 houses. I can still see then in my sleep!


Yeah! it's depressing ! but they pay the bills! They're good fillers between the customs . And at times they feed me. SO! :whistling


----------



## blacktop

:thumbup:...


----------



## asevereid

A shot from this morning :


----------



## EthanB

One of my favorite spots to work.


----------



## CompleteW&D

I'm jealous you guys.... the only "water" we have around here is the polluted White River and a couple of reservoirs.


----------



## shanewreckd

This morning we noticed a little fire burning up on the mountain... Not such a nice view. Although it was very vibrant before the sun rose.


----------



## EthanB

This is worse than yesterday.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

This is going to be my view for awhile. 5th floor oceanfront condo renovation. :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

Sir Mixalot said:


> This is going to be my view for awhile. 5th floor oceanfront condo renovation. :thumbup:


I miss the warm waters of Florida. We have decent waves out here, but man the waters rarely warm.


----------



## blacktop

I worked on those homes back in the early 90s .


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leaves are just past peak here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

Sucks!


----------



## SamM

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sucks!


Not looking forward to getting that white crap up here. I've got two more exterior project booked and I just know one of them is gonna get snowy.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sucks!


You're welcome to it.


----------



## thehockeydman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sucks!


Ahhh. C'mon Rob. You weren't even a bit happy about that snow??

We just had our first big snow on Thursday, which is about a month later than normal for us. Sure it's a pain in the ass sometimes when working outside, but for a Canadian boy from the Prairies, not much more depressing than looking outside in "winter" and seeing grass.

Never understood why people, especially guys who don't work outside, hate snow so much. My girlfriend gets a free pass because she's chronically cold. The rest of you should suck it up and enjoy it :laughing:.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I still have two deck jobs running. 

I hate going outside to the truck. Trackng it in and it. Wet pants cuff that when you bend down to do something gets your butt wet.

Having to shovel my drive when I get home.

I will say that it's wet snow, so I will be having a snow fight when I get home with the kids.


----------



## mstrat

TNTSERVICES said:


> I still have two deck jobs running.
> 
> I hate going outside to the truck. Trackng it in and it. Wet pants cuff that when you bend down to do something gets your butt wet.
> 
> Having to shovel my drive when I get home.
> 
> I will say that it's wet snow, so I will be having a snow fight when I get home with the kids.


100% agree...it's not snowing here, but the white death is only a county to the east of here and a county north of me...ugh...


----------



## 91782

thehockeydman said:


> Ahhh. C'mon Rob. You weren't even a bit happy about that snow??
> 
> We just had our first big snow on Thursday, which is about a month later than normal for us. Sure it's a pain in the ass sometimes when working outside, but for a Canadian boy from the Prairies, not much more depressing than looking outside in "winter" and seeing grass.
> 
> Never understood why people, especially guys who don't work outside, hate snow so much. My girlfriend gets a free pass because she's chronically cold. *The rest of you should suck it up and enjoy it* :laughing:.


I know I enjoyed the first snow today.:thumbsup: 6 inches, wet, spectacularly dangerous (saw my first 4-car rodeo - all ended up in ravines on both sides of a hilly road - no busted bodies), horses standing with mounds of it on their backs, this years deer skipping through the stuff like kids do - hellagood!!!:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sucks!


I agree! Keep It up there!!


----------



## Easy Gibson

EthanB said:


> This is worse than yesterday.


So now that you've rigged the stairs to detonate, do you wait under the porch gripping the plunger like Wile E. Coyote, or are they remote operation?


----------



## EthanB

Easy Gibson said:


> So now that you've rigged the stairs to detonate, do you wait under the porch gripping the plunger like Wile E. Coyote, or are they remote operation?


They go off at dusk. That's why I use a photoeye.


----------



## 91782

SmallTownGuy said:


> I know I enjoyed the first snow today.:thumbsup: 6 inches, wet, spectacularly dangerous (saw my first 4-car rodeo - all ended up in ravines on both sides of a hilly road - no busted bodies), horses standing with mounds of it on their backs, this years deer skipping through the stuff like kids do - hellagood!!!:laughing:


Need to amend the 6" thing: it turns out we got 14-16 inches - not 6.

Also turns out, that slogging through this stuff today on a flat roof without snowshoes is almost impossible.

Furnaces picked the darndest times to quit running...


----------



## mnld

My view from work tonite...
Anybody recognize it?


----------



## mnld

Couple more


----------



## pizalm

Duluth?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnld

pizalm said:


> Duluth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You bet. One of my favorite places on earth. Remodeling a hotel on canal park. Eating suppers at Grandma's and angie's cantons cantina.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Waiting on a customer, while watching a fishing boat and two kayakers paddle by. 69 degrees in December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBuild

Had a nice view of the city today


----------



## C2projects

There was no snow on the ground 30 minutes before this photo


----------



## JT Wood

Yep. Same here.

First one is at 9:30. Second one is at 11:30


----------



## pizalm

We get your snow tomorrow mixed with some rain. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aptpupil

Muggy morning, but you can see the bay bridge from here.


----------



## blacktop

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Builders Inc.

Heading home going west looking at a beautiful sunset. Stupid sun ball is a slacker. Quitter. Pshh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Cool shot! I like the reflection on the hood too. :thumbup:


----------



## patrickmkennedy

*Tonbridge*

Nice little view here.









nice working on the Pedestrian Operated Tower Cranes from the ground.


----------



## Calidecks

patrickmkennedy said:


> Nice little view here.
> 
> View attachment 255322
> 
> 
> nice working on the Pedestrian Operated Tower Cranes from the ground.


There's going to be lightning


----------



## asevereid

View from this morning :


----------



## mnld

Here's my view from Wednesday night.


----------



## toolfool

A buddy and I are framing a 4200 sf house on Deer Lake, Whidbey Island, Washington. Typical PNW weather, overcast, rain, 42 degrees.


----------



## Sunset Designs

Framing a new maintenance facility for the Salvation Army Camp in Big Bear. Of course they didn't want to start until we were having 10* days and snow :/


----------



## blacktop

The sticks ! way off the beatin trail!!


----------



## AccurateCut

I want summer back dang it


----------



## Builders Inc.

Bear cub track in the mud where we're working today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Builders Inc. said:


> Bear cub track in the mud where we're working today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Lord....your in Florida. How big can it be 100 lbs ? :whistling


----------



## Builders Inc.

blacktop said:


> Oh Lord....your in Florida. How big can it be 100 lbs ? :whistling



Lol yeah. Just thought it was interesting. Not to worried about it with all the noise from our tools. Anyhow the largest I've seen here was probably a 300 or 400# bear here. Ran across a road in the woods a few years back. They don't get real big here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Wood

Working a bit late


----------



## Sir Mixalot

5th floor condo renovation.


----------



## mnld

Nuff said.


----------



## Home-Pro

Looking out over the East China Sea from a mountain top in Okinawa, Jp a few months ago while doing a fencing job. Basically drive down the hill and go spearfishing all year round. Gonna miss this place once I leave.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

View from a condo renovation in Indian Harbour Beach, Florida.


----------



## Tom Struble

..i may have posted this before..


----------



## mnld

Hey I'm looking at water today too! -15°F. No ice on lake superior yet!


----------



## Calidecks

Today


----------



## mnld

Got up this morning and walked down to watch the Edwin H Gott sail in under the lift bridge for winter layup. Thousand footer. 19,500 horse power. Largest power plant on the great lakes.


----------



## Resta

From dirty windows on 31st fl at 5 ave.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That view looks expensive.


----------



## Resta

Full floors.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yeah, that's the only way I am seeing those views.


----------



## elementbldrs




----------



## C2projects

Building a cabin on the shore of a lake


----------



## JT Wood

Where is that, Chestermere ?


----------



## C2projects

Building a cabin on the shore of a lake


----------



## C2projects

JT Wood said:


> Where is that, Chestermere ?


Ya it is


----------



## elementbldrs

When you have rooftop demo 100' up, there's an easier way....


----------



## OVContractor

Some shots from our cottage build in northern Ontario


----------



## Golden view

View from current kitchen remodel.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Golden view said:


> View from current kitchen remodel.



What mountain is that. That's a cool view


----------



## Golden view

Mt Hood. I'm in the West Hills of Portland, as referenced by Everclear in "I will buy you a new life"


----------



## StrongTower

It's no Mt. Hood, but a good view of Mt Spokane and Spokane, WA.


----------



## blacktop

....:thumbsup:


----------



## spazman

Next door from where I was working last week


----------



## Resta

Look down.


----------



## wyoming 1

Here is a few.


----------



## wyoming 1

Out the side window


----------



## wyoming 1

This one is leaving a solar well job.


----------



## blacktop

Resta said:


> Look down.


Resta? When was the last time you seen a tree? :laughing:


----------



## Resta

I show you tree in two weeks.


----------



## blacktop

Resta said:


> I show you tree in two weeks.


Central park don't count. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Lake Michigan

Tom


----------



## blacktop

blacktop said:


> Central park don't count. :laughing:


I'm just messin with you Resta ! I've never been to NYC. But It's on my bucket list. I'd love to see some of those old buildings .


----------



## JT Wood

My brother brought his drone over while i was roofing my house.
This is at my acreage 40 miles north of Calgary


----------



## Resta

Rainy morning in the west side penthouse.


----------



## Resta

Better on the way home.


----------



## instock

Tinstaafl said:


> Looks like they're very patient. :laughing:


Actually they can be quite heartless and give me a good ribbing.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Ouch. :lol:


----------



## aptpupil

Helping with some roof framing.


----------



## bytor

This morning's commute...


----------



## Resta

Upper east side. Preschool play ground on the presbytery roof.
And price :blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl

I'm gonna take over an alley. Couple of cardboard boxes, maybe throw in a soccer ball. I'll clean up. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm gonna take over an alley. Couple of cardboard boxes, maybe throw in a soccer ball. I'll clean up. :laughing:


You gonna throw in lunch? :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Resta said:


> Upper east side. Preschool play ground on the presbytery roof.
> And price :blink:


The more I study on that picture, the more I realize how incredibly genius it is.

No worries about gangstas, meth heads crashing into the swing sets, drug dealers, or preverts. Nor will the little urchins make a mad dash for the liquor store across the street.

Damned good work they are doing!:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

blacktop said:


> You gonna throw in lunch? :laughing:


Heck no. Don't all those alleys have dumpsters?


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## pizalm

Little smokey last Friday. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> ....


My dad used to call homes like that "dingbats".


----------



## Resta

Grapes..


----------



## PMCarpentryLLC

Center City Philly


----------



## overanalyze

Trimming an office window. You can see the pretty lake across the highway...lol.


----------



## blacktop

Californiadecks said:


> My dad used to call homes like that "dingbats".


I'm sure back In your Dads day they were a lot easier than they are now. 10 Closets in a 1400 sq ft home is just stupid! With two vaults. and factory trusses 2 ft oc to boot . Not to mention the other issues I won't mention ! Back in the late 80s we did a slew of FHA Homes . 1000 sq ft . 1 switch 1 light per room . A recep. per wall. All straight 8 and built better than most of the [so called ] Custom homes I work on now.

Back then I could string the tape on two of those homes In A day . [I was younger then !] But now I can barely string the tape on a chopped up out of whack 1400 sq ft home in a day. Then again...Back in the 80s and 90s we had good materials to work with compared to the trash they make today. It made the jobs a lot easier with good lumber .good mud .good board!


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> I'm sure back In your Dads day they were a lot easier than they are now. 10 Closets in a 1400 sq ft home is just stupid! With two vaults. and factory trusses 2 ft oc to boot . Not to mention the other issues I won't mention ! Back in the late 80s we did a slew of FHA Homes . 1000 sq ft . 1 switch 1 light per room . A recep. per wall. All straight 8 and built better than most of the [so called ] Custom homes I work on now.
> 
> Back then I could string the tape on two of those homes In A day . [I was younger then !] But now I can barely string the tape on a chopped up out of whack 1400 sq ft home in a day. Then again...Back in the 80s and 90s we had good materials to work with compared to the trash they make today. It made the jobs a lot easier with good lumber .good mud .good board!


His last job was in 83.


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> I'm sure back In your Dads day they were a lot easier than they are now. 10 Closets in a 1400 sq ft home is just stupid! With two vaults. and factory trusses 2 ft oc to boot . Not to mention the other issues I won't mention ! Back in the late 80s we did a slew of FHA Homes . 1000 sq ft . 1 switch 1 light per room . A recep. per wall. All straight 8 and built better than most of the [so called ] Custom homes I work on now.
> 
> Back then I could string the tape on two of those homes In A day . [I was younger then !] But now I can barely string the tape on a chopped up out of whack 1400 sq ft home in a day. Then again...Back in the 80s and 90s we had good materials to work with compared to the trash they make today. It made the jobs a lot easier with good lumber .good mud .good board!


Dingbat meaning out in the boonnies


----------



## m1911

blacktop said:


> Look Resta ....TREES!!!


I love green scenery 


F`@# city views:laughing:


----------



## aptpupil

blacktop said:


> I got A few biggens on my property ...And while I was taking these pics these ladies walked right up to me. Now If That ain't Country ? I'll kiss your ass!! :laughing:


We have a few that visit our backyard every morning and night. It hasn't gotten old yet.


----------



## JT Wood

We get coyotes, occasionally a moose walks by too. Probably seem a white tail a few times


----------



## Calidecks

We have bobcats, coyotes, rabbits, raccoons, and every once in a while a whale will cruise by.


----------



## Resta

We have butterflies, squirrels, airplanes, helicopters, fire-engines, ice cream trucks, yellow cabs and 100F.


----------



## Calidecks

We also have flocks of parrots that are fricken loud!


----------



## aptpupil

Right now we have a large heard of goats that comes through every year to mow down the thigh high grass for us. I keep thinking my youngest is crying when I'm outside because all of them are bleating. Guess that's why they call them "kids."


----------



## NYgutterguy

They say it's the largest public works project in the country. 3 miles across. Been awesome to watch it over last few years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardly Working

Told the wife I had a side job. Now my buddy's new nickname is side job. Seattle's summertime fun is Seafair. Events, parades, hydroplane races and most of all the Blue Angeles. View from my buddies 25' catamaran.


----------



## Hardly Working

Tied up on the log boom. View wasn't bad there either.


----------



## werker

We have mountain views from jobsite........


----------



## AustinDB

Deck repairs on Lake LBJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

72chevy4x4 said:


> Deck repairs on Lake LBJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You work out this way often? I thought you were around RR


----------



## asevereid

View from the drive home yesterday... 2 hour drive to install some shoe molding.


----------



## AustinDB

TxElectrician said:


> You work out this way often? I thought you were around RR




Never work near home (Austin) anymore, 3-4 months of work booked in HSB/Marble Falls so I drive


----------



## TxElectrician

Better not let John (jaws) know, thats his territory.  Im in MF nearly everyday


----------



## AustinDB

the lighthouse in my picture plays America The Beautiful hourly on the bells. I almost want to drop the nail gun and stand at attention ;-)


----------



## Jaws

72chevy4x4 said:


> Deck repairs on Lake LBJ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Views better two doors down :whistling


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Views better two doors down :whistling


You got him paying "insurance " yet?


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> You got him paying "insurance " yet?


Nah not yet, you know how them yankees are, sensitive. Ill get a couple points later :whistling :laughing:

I bought him his first meal at BlueBonnet about a year ago and his whole outlook on the south changed. :whistling :thumbup:Been reining in on my stomping grounds ever since 

If you come off 71 onto 281, right past the animal clinic on the right you'll see one of my signs at a ranch entrance. 72 and I are starting a decent remodel there Monday, looks like a pool, custom deck/outdoor kitchen and big metal building probably too. We have done a few projects together, I am turning over a whole house remodel tomorrow at 4 pm ,2 Doors down from his job there in the pic .


----------



## blacktop

Half mile off the main road at the end of a fire trail, with mud puddles big enough to stock crappie in ! 

DA STICKS!!


----------



## blacktop

Another one to start stringing tape on tomorrow . [Government houses ]


----------



## blacktop

I stopped doing these homes a few years back ..Now I'm back on them. I've probably done 30 of them over the years . 

Fast and easy . Just not a lot footage . The deadline start to finish Turn key. Is 60 days . So It's a push .


----------



## Texas Wax

Once in a while, it pays to work late. Remodel on Lake Ray Hubbard, Rockwall TX .... Lake side view at sunset/s.


----------



## TxElectrician

Texas Wax said:


> Once in a while, it pays to work late. Remodel on Lake Ray Hubbard, Rockwall TX .... Lake side view at sunset/s.


My brother lives just down the road from there in Heath. Used to be kind of country.


----------



## Texas Wax

TxElectrician said:


> My brother lives just down the road from there in Heath. Used to be kind of country.


Kind of Country, even that's past tense. Traffic in Rcokwall sucks generally and 205 from north of town to well past 548 and all the way to 80 feels like rush hour in the canyon. On a bad day, everyday.

Like Heath tho for work, good up and coming demographic for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Resta

Developer bought plot from Christ Church and building 54 floors tower with 33 apartments.


----------



## TreesLogan

Rockwall looks beautiful! as for the city count me out I get to claustrophobic. I am and probably always will be a country boy.


----------



## blacktop

I grew up just a few miles from this spot. My parents still live in that same home I grew up In.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been working in Beautiful Kaneohe Lately:thumbsup:


----------



## Robie

My view yesterday at a different beach house.

I was painting a stairwell and handrails leading up to the 1st floor. PITA as it was fuchsia and I changed it to white.

They have a fenced in back yard and Cleo was welcome to anywhere she wanted to go. They are dog lovers. She usually stays in the truck but...enjoyed the change of scenery a little.


----------



## TxElectrician

Robie said:


> My view yesterday at a different beach house.
> 
> I was painting a stairwell and handrails leading up to the 1st floor. PITA as it was fuchsia and I changed it to white.
> 
> They have a fenced in back yard and Cleo was welcome to anywhere she wanted to go. They are dog lovers. She usually stays in the truck but...enjoyed the change of scenery a little.
> 
> View attachment 381178


That's still a good looking dog.


----------



## Calidecks

San Clemente today.









_________________


----------



## Windycity

I always have liked these fly in communities 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower

Love it when the sun finally comes out up here 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

StrongTower said:


> Love it when the sun finally comes out up here
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never visited Idaho, but is certainly is in the list!


----------



## StrongTower

TxElectrician said:


> I have never visited Idaho, but is certainly is in the list!




Beautiful state, I moved here 13 years ago from Iowa. This is Lake Coeur d'Alene, 30 miles east of Spokane, WA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resta

Guy with a sense of jumor :laughing:


----------



## Robie

Did some pressure washing at a home near Prime Hook Natural Wildlife Refuge today.

The refuge is in the foreground...then the homes on the beach that face the Delaware Bay.

Not exactly the most pristine beach but it beats staring at someone's back door....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Up on a ridge looking down at a little tourist village.


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Is this the union rat thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's what I took it as.


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> That's what I took it as.


I'm pretty sure those boys would get welcomed with a chain party down here. Never saw it even in the big city.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

The Union rat in NYC is not a good sign, something will go missing or suddenly catch on fire. Doubtful any concrete will get delivered either.

Where I work the rat is usually accompanied by 20 or so "handlers". They also have an old police car with Rat Patrol printed on the side to check out commercial site to see if they are union or not.


----------



## Jaws

rrk said:


> The Union rat in NYC is not a good sign, something will go missing or suddenly catch on fire. Doubtful any concrete will get delivered either.
> 
> Where I work the rat is usually accompanied by 20 or so "handlers". They also have an old police car with Rat Patrol printed on the side to check out commercial site to see if they are union or not.


Sounds like a third world country, not America. like Tex said, that ain't going to fly down here

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

See the rat all the time in chi town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

So what is the logic? What about a certain job makes it Union?


----------



## Windycity

Jaws said:


> So what is the logic? What about a certain job makes it Union?




It’s about all they can do is put a rat out on the public street and possibly picket. Most of the bigger jobs here and all government funded projects are union or prevailing wage at least so if those jobs are awarded to non union guys they will probably see the rat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

I worked on a job with the rat out front and guys picketing. I was doing the trim on a large office building. I didn't give a rats ass about the picketing. 

Tom


----------



## Inner10

Jaws said:


> Sounds like a third world country, not America. like Tex said, that ain't going to fly down here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Time to visit the real America, where people think it's more productive to protest than to go find work for themselves.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Inner10 said:


> Time to visit the real America, where people think it's more productive to protest than to go find work for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Pretty real right here. I'll stay 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Inner10 said:


> Time to visit the real America, where people think it's more productive to protest than to go find work for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The guys protesting are out of work and getting paid to be there! Doing something is better than doing nothing.


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The guys protesting are out of work and getting paid to be there! Doing something is better than doing nothing.


I disagree. They should go get some work not **** with guys who are actually working and getting something done. I'd love to see a bunch of pussies picket one of my projects. Doubt they'd be interested in my small potatoes resi jobs but it would be fun

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> I disagree. They should go get some work not **** with guys who are actually working and getting something done. I'd love to see a bunch of pussies picket one of my projects. Doubt they'd be interested in my small potatoes resi jobs but it would be fun
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What ever you think,,, It is still a free country. 
They are doing what their union wants and is paying them to do. They are fighting for a living wage for tradesmen.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> I'd love to see a bunch of pussies picket one of my projects. Doubt they'd be interested in my small potatoes resi jobs but it would be fun


I have been on a job that was being picketed. They were all very nice guys and didn't mess with us at all. We built covered tables for them and they would give me direction when I was on the fork lift.
How do they mess with workers over there? I have never seen it here.


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What ever you think,,, It is still a free country.
> They are doing what their union wants and is paying them to do. They are fighting for a living wage for tradesmen.


Well if their standing in the way of men they are being disrespectful. They should have more respect for themselves. 

No one picketed for me and I have always made a living wage and so do my men

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

From what I've seen here they stay on the sidewalk. Union workers usually make a better living than nonunion.


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have been on a job that was being picketed. They were all very nice guys and didn't mess with us at all. We built covered tables for them and they would give me direction when I was on the fork lift.
> How do they mess with workers over there? I have never seen it here.


They don't here. It wouldn't work. 

How is it ok to disrespect a man making a living because they are out of work and are nice about it I have no idea

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> From what I've seen here they stay on the sidewalk. Union workers usually make a better living than nonunion.


I'll take my chances in non union. Not much you can do if they are on the side walk other than taunt them to cross the property line. Lol

Union guys I know work more on the side in resi than as union. No problem with union just stay away from me and my jobs. 

Non issue here though 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The guy on the sidewalk never disrespected me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> I'll take my chances in non union.


 See in different places it is different. To bid on the big military work here and the big buildings and subdivision you need to be a union co. There is very little PW work here. Just very small stuff. People here don't get all riled up about it here like you do.


----------



## asevereid

Deckhead said:


> The beach is nice and all but I'd rather look out at that all day. If it just wasn't so damn cold....


It's nearly a hundred degrees here right now. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

7Mountains look gorgeous 

I personally hate the beach. I like to fish but that's it. Cancun or Ruidoso? Definitely Ruidoso 

Unfortunately my wife loves it. We just took over half the upkeep/taxes/utilities on her folks place down there.... so I guess ill always be going. Lol. Just got back and go back again for a week in about a month. 

Sent from my ASUS_A009 using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Would this be considered a view from work if I'm panning for gold?


----------



## BattleBornNV

Off site today but still got my eyes on my team 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PC&R

Not a half bad way to spend a couple days


----------



## CityDecks

*Dog house*

Just wrapped up few days ago


----------



## nickelec

My veiw while working









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Old City Philadelphia PA









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

BattleBornNV said:


> Off site today but still got my eyes on my team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I deff like that ability.

hmmm....


----------



## CityDecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> I deff like that ability.
> 
> hmmm....


Just another day in the of City 









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Today, I sat at a vantage point where I got to watch all 3 builds in one project. Lasted about an hour before I got bored.

Left at noon.


----------



## Windycity

Not much of a view buts it’s always kinda cool working at an oil refinery. We don’t have many of them round here











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickP

I meant to post this a couple weeks ago. This is Lynchburg, TN overlooking Tims Ford Lake. The homeowners just moved here from sothern California and love it.


----------



## shanewreckd

I mean technically this isn't from work but also technically I'm only in this town for work so... :whistling


----------



## Robie

Peace and quiet at the job...


----------



## Kscarpentry

Demo on a dormer this morning in my hometown only blocks from the water tower! Life is good.









Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Up


Kscarpentry said:


> Demo on a dormer this morning in my hometown only blocks from the water tower! Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


CPL from my world









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> UpCPL from my world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Few more. Just waiting on Glass floor and and Rails









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kscarpentry

Great looking deck and great view!


CityDecks said:


> Few more. Just waiting on Glass floor and and Rails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Kscarpentry said:


> Great looking deck and great view!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


Just banged this out today. 20*14 base model pt. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Just banged this out today. 20*14 base model pt.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Oops forgot








Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

On the beach


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...


----------



## Windycity

Not a bad view considering its 50 degrees in january in chicago and i am still able to squeeze in a chimney repair before the weather turns to crap

If it ever does before spring.....but i ain’t complaining! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Snagged a quick pic of the window of an apartment building we were installing wire shelving in today... Gotta say, it's pretty decent 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

asevereid said:


> Snagged a quick pic of the window of an apartment building we were installing wire shelving in today... Gotta say, it's pretty decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

asevereid said:


> Snagged a quick pic of the window of an apartment building we were installing wire shelving in today... Gotta say, it's pretty decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Man... From guy who only sees flat ground that's absolutely breath taking. Probably a little chilly though?

Just guessing cause you're tree's look all naked with no green stuff on them, hah.


----------



## asevereid

Deckhead said:


> Man... From guy who only sees flat ground that's absolutely breath taking. Probably a little chilly though?


Not bad today... - 3°C at the time of this picture 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

asevereid said:


> Not bad today... - 3°C at the time of this picture
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That means water freezes... Which equates to only visiting:laughing:

Still a great picture.

I've actually never been to Canuckland. Would love to go visit the deep uninhabited parts for some river and lake fishing. Even just to sightsee. That picture is pretty awesome...

In June:laughing:


----------



## CityDecks

Where you located. stunning view


CityDecks said:


> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Where you located. stunning view
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Built that thing including addition CPL months ago. Doing another directly across the street from it.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

CityDecks said:


> Built that thing including addition CPL months ago. Doing another directly across the street from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I envy your views... I've never spent much time in a right, proper city.
I'm in Kamloops, British Columbia... A few hours north of Vancouver, in the Thompson Okanogan region. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

I suspected British Columbia. Really beautiful up there. I as well envy your views. Thanks.


asevereid said:


> I envy your views... I've never spent much time in a right, proper city.
> I'm in Kamloops, British Columbia... A few hours north of Vancouver, in the Thompson Okanogan region.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> I suspected British Columbia. Really beautiful up there. I as well envy your views. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Banging out this sweet Lil Yard. Just waiting on granite. And figures it's weather's been crapping out. All ipe. Temp/ mock up tables. Granite table tops with  pit in center and removable ipe panel for full table.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

CityDecks said:


> Banging out this sweet Lil Yard. Just waiting on granite. And figures it's weather's been crapping out. All ipe. Temp/ mock up tables. Granite table tops with  pit in center and removable ipe panel for full table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




That’s a sick looking build man. Props. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Patrickstew said:


> That’s a sick looking build man. Props.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Forgot to mention the flamed blue stone going in concrete.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Thanks. Forgot to mention the flamed blue stone going in concrete.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


All wrapped up









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> All wrapped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Tonight was all layouts









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Tonight was all layouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Today was on ground pile of wet frozen pt. Then I'll 20' on lift for a mile leghth if balconies.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Had to have 4x4 getting in and out here this week. Plus could barely see the road at times. Good thing for the fence lines. Lot of times can see a herd of Elk up here. Hate the pictures get turned sideways when posting and don't know how to change.


----------

